# Female missing a small chunk of her ear



## Socks (Oct 13, 2013)

As I was cleaning the cage today I noticed my oldest female (1 year) had a small chunk taken out of her ear. I'm 99.9% it's from one of the other mice. She lives with her daughter, #1 in the hierarchy and another female, who is probably at the bottom. The other female is never aggressive, while her daughter, though very calm and placid gets a bit nibbly sometimes.
The ear is a little red but the injured area actually doesn't have any signs of injury... other than missing the chunk.
Should I take any special care or get her onto antibiotics?


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Chunks out of ears is not normally anything to worry about as they do tend to heal without intervention. However signs of redness could be an indication of infection so a preventative course of antibiotic would be beneficial to kill any primary or secondary infection.

Before administering any antibiotics it would be advisable too seek professional advice from a vet who is qualified to prescribe the appropriate antibiotic and the dosage required.


----------

